
Automated Vacuum Collection - anonymfus
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automated_vacuum_collection
======
hanniabu
Somewhere in Europe, I think Italy, has a great garbage collection system
where the garbage is thrown into bins in the street that deep into chutes
underground where there's a network of tunnels to collect the trash. From an
outside perspective this seems fairly simple to upgrade into an automated
system. The chutes could have door locks installed to hold the trash, then
install train rails in the underground tunnels, and when a cart stops by a
section the door is unlocked and the trash falls into the cart. You can also
have a sensor in the chute that detects if there's trash there so the cart can
continue without stopping if a threshold isn't met. The cart would also have a
fill sensor so it knows when to return. This same system would better used for
garbage and recycling on the same line, just separated by different round
trips.

------
Animats
The system at Roosevelt Island is a success, and yet that never caught on.

------
symplee
It's like the Hyperloop, for trash.

